# good place in downtown toronto to get Chanukah candles?



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Every year I wait till the last moment to get my candles for my menorah and every year I have big difficulty finding them. Where is a good place in downtown west end to get these?
Thanks!


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

no one?
come on 30 reads and no answer?


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

I don't know anything south of Israel's at Bathurst and Eglinton.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

how about ikea?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sorry, Martman. A friend in New York City sends me my Hanukkah menorah candles as a birthday gift in Oct. each year. Sundown was at 410PM here in St.John's tonight, so I have had my last latke until tomorrow. Shalom.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

got them at a convienence store right beside the JCC at Sapdina!

Sunset in Toronto = 16:42!
Happy Chanukkah!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good for you, Martman. May Hanukkah Harry be bountiful with you and your family.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

And let no one suggest that he isn't real!



Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Martman. May Hanukkah Harry be bountiful with you and your family.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

HowEver said:


> And let no one suggest that he isn't real!


:clap: :clap: 
:lmao: :lmao: 
What! There's no Hanukkah Harry?!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hanukkah Harry brought me a contribution in my name to a local woman's shelter. No one can tell me that he does not exist. He gave my wife a contribution to a local food bank. My son received traditional Hanukkah gelt. Shalom, my friends.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I got mine at Nofrills. They have large Israeli sections.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

audiodan said:


> I got mine at Nofrills. They have large Israeli sections.


The one near me sucks for its Jewish section and there is a temple right nearby!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There are now fewer than 200 Jewish people here in St.John's, with less than 250 Jewish people in all of NL. Sad.


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

I always keep an extra set for the next year just in case I forget or am too busy to remember. Happy Chanukah!


----------

